
ESRB introduces a new label to indicate that a game has loot boxes - elsewhen
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/13/21219192/esrb-new-label-loot-boxes-gacha-game
======
sio8ohPi
Maybe I'm out of touch, but how relevant is ESRB these days? I know Steam has
parental controls, but do many parents actually use those? Nothing stops kids
from just opening a second steam account and buying gift cards in cash, right?

The whole buying games online thing came around after I was already an adult,
so I honestly don't know what it's like for kids.

